# How important is camo clothing?



## oldguy (Jun 29, 2013)

Frankly, I am suprised at the cost of camo clothing. I have even looked around thrift store and can not find any camo. So, how emportant is it?


----------



## oldguy (Jun 29, 2013)

Camp was meant to be CAMO. Dang spell check.


----------



## fulch (Apr 2, 2013)

Stock up after hunting season, it all goes on sale. Shop online, BassPro, Cabela's, Sportsmen Warehouse; all have good clearance sales online. Also if you live in an area where hunting is prominent you can find quite a bit of stuff at Walmart (also can be ordered online). I wouldn't know how important it is being as I'm always wearing it when in the field. My new mysterious for Arizona is seclusion 3d Open Country.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

oldguy said:


> Camp was meant to be CAMO. Dang spell check.


Clothing at camp is pretty darned important, oldguy.......You scared me there for a minute. No, camo clothing isn't really all that important. I use it, but if I had to do without, it wouldn't be disastrous. Just put on some earth tone colored clothes like Carhart and you can disappear from the eyes of most animals. More importantly, stay still! Movement is the biggest give-away when animals bust your set-up. If you have to move, do so, slowly. Think of it this way, Gerry Blair (well known coyote hunter and pioneer in the sport) proved that camo isn't necessary when he called in and took a coyote while wearing a Santa Suit, but you look almost as silly as a naked guy in deer camp. Gives me shivers.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

For hunting clothing I like, quiet, and water proof. Camo clothing normally offers these attributes. (Warmth plays a factor at some points of the year also.)


----------



## fulch (Apr 2, 2013)

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Cabelas-Super-Mesh-Long-Sleeve-Tee-Shirt/732991.uts?productVariantId=2027327&WT.tsrc=CSE&WT.mc_id=GoogleProductAds&WT.z_mc_id1=90264200&rid=40&channel=GoogleBaseUSA&mr:trackingCode=89EE7FCD-958E-DF11-A0C8-002219318F67&mr:referralID=NA&mr:adType=pla&mr:ad=25988357351&mr:keyword=&mr:match=&mr:filter=52254975311&gclid=CJWPpdmWxrgCFe1_QgodYykAyg


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

The only time I wear camo is when I am coyote hunting and I only started that a couple years ago. I have a ghillie suit in leaf camo that I wear over whatever I am wearing. Sometimes jacket and pants, sometimes the jacket, sometimes no camo at all. Like JT says, keep your movement to an absolute minimum. When I am hunting coyotes, the first thing I look for is movement, not a coyote. That is exactly what the coyote is doing.

What tickles me is to see some of the city slickers that show up out here around my country that are fully decked out in camo, lots of them have camo on their trucks, their boots, hunting bag, rifles, binos, thermos, etc., then they go sit in a deer blind.

WUWT?

:hunter:


----------



## loic (May 8, 2012)

Clothing at camp is pretty darned important, oldguy.......You scared me there for a minute. No, camo clothing isn't really all that important. I use it, but if I had to do without, it wouldn't be disastrous. Just put on some earth tone colored clothes like Carhart and you can disappear from the eyes of most animals. More importantly, stay still! Movement is the biggest give-away when animals bust your set-up. If you have to move, do so, slowly. Think of it this way, Gerry Blair (well known coyote hunter and pioneer in the sport) proved that camo isn't necessary when he called in and took a coyote while wearing a Santa Suit, but you look almost as silly as a naked guy in deer camp. Gives me shivers. 


I completely agree !

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## loic (May 8, 2012)

I like to use military clothes only because they wont rip that easy and tge quality / fit is usually very good.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

What size are ya, oldguy?


----------



## olsonfia (Mar 12, 2013)

Thanks fpr putting that image in my head SG! I sure hope you hunt where there's no greenbrire or rose bushes!


----------



## oldguy (Jun 29, 2013)

Well, thanks for all the replies. I do have a very bright Hawaiian shirt. Maybe I could wear it while hunting in Hawaii. I hear they are good when you are hunting "foxes".

I understand from some research that the key is to wear earth tones and not solid colors.

I promise that if I am ever in any of you guy's camps I will try to be clothed.

Thanks for all your advise.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

my closest encounters with wild life has always been in every day street clothes

but i live in mn and hunt alot in the late fall thru winter time

like itzdirty said, camo clothes offer these atributes

so i do use it in my later season hunts,even in my ground blinds,just so i can stay warm and dry


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

I'm not a camo fan. Any calm earth tone colors are fine with me. As mentioned above--- its more important to be still and have the wind in your favor.

I kill 90% of the critters I take each year wear'in my ADC operators shirt (below) and blue jeans.

(Sorry for the crappy picture folks. I know I'll probably get picked on ---------- "Again!!!!".lol) awprint:


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I agree with it isnt needed. I feel camo just puts you in the mood. Like others stated its being still that matters and watching the wind. Now if your a military sniper thats different !!


----------



## A10hunter (Jan 30, 2013)

Just love camo, so I wear it everytime because I love the look and the moisture wicking material of the warm weather gear, as well as cold gear stuff. Its like an addiction with guns, archery, knives, and all things hunting. Movement, scent control, and setup are the most important factors in your bag. I always wear a mask and gloves as well because it keeps the bugs and skeeters from attacking and causing me to swat them away, which is like waving to the animals I'm hunting. That is too much movement for sure, lol.


----------



## oldguy (Jun 29, 2013)

Looks like a moderator changed my heading. Thanks.


----------



## A10hunter (Jan 30, 2013)

Wow, now that up close and personal with a coyote. You are also the coyote whisperer, so u can where a neon sign and still smoke them.


----------



## SHampton (Apr 20, 2012)

You gotta remember you don't hear about all the blank stands!!!


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

arghhhhhhh

someone give me a spork so i can scoop my eyes out after seeing that pic

that just aint right lol


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Stonegod said:


> Geeez!!!....just do what I do.....paint your entire body green....put a little brown here and a little black there....and you're good to go......this isn't recommended for cold season hunting.


 Just use the green and black as the brown is already there !!!


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

We would have to call him the "Green Giant" then.


----------



## A10hunter (Jan 30, 2013)

Ya, well all I have had lately are blanks stands, so I need to try a new area that doesn't have any hunting pressure.



SHampton said:


> You gotta remember you don't hear about all the blank stands!!!


----------



## Tuffdaddy (Oct 26, 2012)

SHampton said:


> You gotta remember you don't hear about all the blank stands!!!


You do when I hunt as they've all been blanks so far lol.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

Tuffdaddy said:


> You do when I hunt as they've all been blanks so far lol. :smile:


mine have all been blank too

i just dont type them up


----------



## A10hunter (Jan 30, 2013)

Saw 2 deer on my last stand out, not bucks and not in season yet, but it was not a blank in seeing some wildlife outside of the normal birds and rodents on a stand.


----------



## Tuffdaddy (Oct 26, 2012)

I do have to say though, the predator fall grey pattern breaks up my outline very nicely in the snowy Wisconsin winter woods. Although, it hasn't helped my novice hunting skills....yet!


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

If you move when their eyes are pointed in your general direction.... They will pick ya out. At this point it is a matter of if they care your there. Most of Mother Nature is well camouflaged. The coyotes pick out those little critters just fine when they move. What do most prey do when you run into them? (If you think its run..... yiu need to go looking for some bunnies in the brush) Your gigantic frame, in comparison, will stick out like a NY sky scrapper when you move.


----------

